# HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!



## Becca (Dec 15, 2007)

JibJab Sendables | "Christmas Tree" - A Non-Crappy Holiday eCard

See the Cape water buffalo in his Christmas Debut!

Happy Holidays!! 

Becca aka Les'bride


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 15, 2007)

And to add to our Best Wishes to all my buddies here:

JibJab Sendables | "Snowball Fight" - A Non-Crappy Holiday eCard

Merry Christmas and a Happy Holiday!!!!!

Dan aka lesofprimus


----------



## evangilder (Dec 15, 2007)

Fun stuff, guys. 8)


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2007)

Same to you both


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2007)

A toast from me to all of you....

May the best you've ever seen
Be the worst you'll ever see;
May a moose ne'er leave yer girnal
Wi' a teardrop in his e'e.
May ye aye keep hale and hearty
Till ye're auld enough tae dee,
May ye aye be just as happy
As I wish ye aye tae be.
---------------------------------
God Bless You All!


----------



## Becca (Dec 15, 2007)

Thank ya'll guys!


----------



## Marcel (Dec 15, 2007)

Still have a week to work, this year, but happy hollidays to you, too mr en mrs Primus (and to all others of course  )


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy holidays everyone


----------



## Njaco (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy Holidays, Les and Mrs. Dan! And a toast for the new year.....

May you be buried in a coffin made from a 100year-old oak tree.

and may they plant the seed of that tree tommorrow! 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2007)

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 15, 2007)

neat stuff dan and becca  stay safe and happy holidays to everyone here!
Jason (Screaming Eagle)


----------



## Heinz (Dec 15, 2007)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Hollidays guys!


----------



## Becca (Dec 16, 2007)

I can't believe not ONE of you guys said a WORD about Dan in the hockey helmet...at least I didn't use the pictures of him posing for me in the wetsuits. HOO-Yah!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Those has already been posted around the forum....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Not bloody well likely Lucky....


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Holidays and may Santa Claus bring whatever you wish!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

He was very similar looking to you. Who was it then??


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

If ur being serious, Im not sure who posted pics of themselves in a wetsuit.... It wasnt me, cause if it was, u'd remember the humongous bulge....


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 16, 2007)

Totally awsome vid,and a Happy Holiday to All!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

I remember that one, on top of your shoulders.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 16, 2007)

Nope, wrong head....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Which one? The head that wants or the head that can't?


----------



## Becca (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks Thunder..and everyone! and Lucky..both of them can..tyVm


----------



## DBII (Dec 26, 2007)

Great cards, I just hope I can get the vision of the helmeted Dan dancing around a christmas tree out of my head tonight night. 

Sorry for the late post, Merry Christmas everyone.

DBII


----------



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2007)

Becca Dan:

Hope y'all have a Happy New Year.... and......

Put that tree outside !!

Charles


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 26, 2007)

Les'Bride said:


> I can't believe not ONE of you guys said a WORD about Dan in the hockey helmet...



Actually I thought the helmet was to keep him from banging his head on the wall and injuring himself so I was afraid to say anything. Didn't want to upset the poor lad you know.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 27, 2007)

Damn, that just wasnt right Senior....


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

BTW i would say more of a sapling than a tree......


----------

